# Trainer Question



## equinedreams99 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been riding English for about five months now. I really like the barn and the horses and ponies there. My trainer is very nice and I feel like I'm learning, but there's one problem. I'll try to get a hold of her to schedule or confirm a lesson and she never gets back with me, or rarely does. I know that she's very busy and has lots of other lesson-ers, but it frustrates me because I take this seriously and I love lessons. 
Maybe she doesn't see me as serious because I'm not leasing a horse or anything and I'm not good enough to show yet?
I really don't want to have to move barns because I like this barn and I just started at it and I feel like they now what they're doing riding-wise. But I don't want to feel like I'm having to pull teeth just to get a lesson. Also, it's kind of disheartening when I've been looking forward to a lesson and then I can't get one because my trainer never gets back with me 
Thoughts or opinions please?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equinedreams99 said:


> I've been riding English for about five months now. I really like the barn and the horses and ponies there. My trainer is very nice and I feel like I'm learning, but there's one problem. I'll try to get a hold of her to schedule or confirm a lesson and she never gets back with me, or rarely does. I know that she's very busy and has lots of other lesson-ers, but it frustrates me because I take this seriously and I love lessons.
> Maybe she doesn't see me as serious because I'm not leasing a horse or anything and I'm not good enough to show yet?
> I really don't want to have to move barns because I like this barn and I just started at it and I feel like they now what they're doing riding-wise. But I don't want to feel like I'm having to pull teeth just to get a lesson. Also, it's kind of disheartening when I've been looking forward to a lesson and then I can't get one because my trainer never gets back with me
> Thoughts or opinions please?


Why wouldn't you have a preset time. Weekly? I would also confirm the next one while at the current lesson so no reason to contact her again. If you are not on a regular schedule she may have difficulty working you in and that is why she is not contacting you. You should be able to book out a month at a time I would think.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Agreed with the above. I would try to leave a message. Whether it be email, text, voice message, what have you. Give her a couple of days in which, you're available and see if she can find a time within those days/times. If she can't work it out like that I would find a new trainer. If she can't fit you in and, you can't make a regular day/time per week work then what's the point? You won't be getting any lessons in if that's the case. I work nights so I rarely get to see or speak to people during the day thus, my trainer and I communicate via email. I give her the days that week I can make time to haul out and she emails me back a day and time that she has availability. Any other way just wouldn't work with my variable scheduling and horrendous shifts so finding a trainer who could work within my constraints was key.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

I would think she a rude person, maybe she is sucking more money out of the regular clients. You may just have to be a little aggressive with her and let her know your feelings and how you can work things out to get together.


----------

